# Portugal Taxation IRS 2015



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Do we have anyone who is knowledgeable in the Portuguese Taxation ( IRS ) System. If so I would appreciate some guidance before I launch into Financas only to find that they are correct and I am wrong.

I have today just received notification of the Tax to be paid for the year 2015, imagine my amazement when this increased by €600 - when I made my submission the only changes made were a slight increase in Pension Income and declaring a wish for joint taxation.

When I analise this notification, strange things start to appear Line 8- (Rendimentos isentos englobalas para determinacao da taxa) -this used to be zero - now it has a value equivalent to Line 1. (Rendimento Global)
Line 9 (Total rendimento para determination da taxa ) Lines 1+8 - 7, where line 7 is a zero. Reaches enormous values, basically equivalent to my Total earnings, plus Rendimento Colatavel ( earnings after deduction of personal allowances ).

We then come across another strange figure Line 10 ( Quociente familiar) 2,00 taxa 28,5%. This used to be Coeficiente Conjugal 2,00 Taxa 14.5%.

Then we have Line 11 ( Importanca Apurada ) this is an extortionate value- used to be €700 now it is €4020

We then have entries in Line 12 ( Parcela a Abater ) used to be zero, and also Line 14 ( imposto correspondente a rendimentos isentos) this also used to be blank.

So in summary nothing seems to be the same - any ideas out there would be much appreciated.


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

If you download the free excel spreadsheet from this link
Simulador IRS 2015 | FinancasPessoais.pt
And fill in your info it will show you what tax etc you have to pay. It will make any arguing easier. Good luck!


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi thanks for this - have tried this link before, problem is I only have Linux, and it's really designed for Windows.
keeps coming up with error 502 ?? especially in the areas I am querying.
I have also tried the Simulator on the Financas site, but it won't handle pension income "J" estrangeiros.


----------

